# WHy do people not keep their tank full?



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

I have noticed a lot of videos and pics of people's tanks that have their water level like 2-3" from the top of the tank. I wondered if there was a reason for this or whether it was just laziness? I cant stand lettign ym water be that low because the constant sound of the water running annoys me.  So is there a reason?


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

if i fill mine up past a certain level my gay sump overflows lol


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

yeah i noticed that too..but hey everyones different..i fill mines to the level of the filters until u cant hear any water sound at all..cause it annoys me too


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

also... if you fill the tank up full, your filter will run more efficiently (doesn't have to pump against gravity as much)
and it looks better fuller too

so whenever mine isn't totally full, its because I am lazy :smile:


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

my tank is 1/8 less of water. i like the sound of the flowing stream in my office. :smile:


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

i guess mine occasionally have 1/4" of space from time to time.

i usually know it is time for a water change by then anyway, so i just fill it back up after i drain out 30% of the water.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

mines are always full, I guess some people just like the sound of the water


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Lazy people :nod:







...!


----------



## Boring old man (Feb 11, 2004)

I keep my oscar tank about two inches down so they dont splash water out and ruin the wall again.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I used to keep my tank filled close to the top (1" from the top) but when my rhom would be chasing his dinner around he would splash water everywhere (Yes I have a glass top!!)


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I am lazy sometimes when the noise of the water get real loud then I fill it up........


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

yeah I prefer to fill mine up so high that you can;t hear the water flow. I dont like that sound when I am trying to fall asleep.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Running water sounds can be quite soothing once u get used to them but u wake up needing the loo!! Or forgettin to go!!!







I personally fill mine up as it looks better!! As long as u have enuf oxygen circulation evrythin is fine!!


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

My powerhead wont stick any higher(lame-ass Wal-Mart shat)

so the mousies cant climb up on stuff :laugh:


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

on my 10 gal i keep mine lower so the filter can cause surface agitation. Have u ever noticed like a white filmy stuff that sits on the top of water even after u dont do a water change? Its from not having enought surface agitation. Another thing is, is some time on filters the part were the water goes back in on power filters atleast some hang lower then others.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

i put my water like 1 and a half below so my filter breaks more water tention and it send like millions of tiny airbubbles down into the tank and it looks cool


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

keep mine filled to the top in case my fish get thirsty!







i dont mind hearing the hum from the air pump, but the filters dumping water does get annoying.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

i fill mine up till you can't hear anything :nod:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Mine are always almost full, sometimes they go down to like and inch below.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Void said:


> if i fill mine up past a certain level my gay sump overflows lol


 Either your sump is too small for your tank or you need to adjust the height of the overflow that's inside your tank.


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

some people keep it like that to get there p's to breed. by lowering the water it replicates the rainy season


----------



## trollioso (Feb 21, 2004)

I have to add about 5 gallons every week or so.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

My water stays at the top, but if I dont do a water change when scheduled the sump will be low, the tank always stays the same depth.


----------



## piranha_sarge (Feb 23, 2004)

sarge likes it filled to the top


----------

